# Self-Help.



## xAthleticBabex (2 Sep 2006)

My boyfriend right now is Stationed in Ottawa. Within the next year or so he was planning on going into self-help. The only thing, I may be moving out there for college and the easiest way to pay for a place to live is if I move in with him. Are girlfriends allowed to live with their boyfriend if he is in self-help?.

I talked to a former military guy I work with and he said no, you have to be married. But I also heard you had to be married to go into self-help anyways, but the military is letting him go in without having to be married, would they let me live with him, or is it even possible.?

Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Sep 2006)

xAthleticBabex said:
			
		

> My boyfriend right now is Stationed in Ottawa. Within the next year or so he was planning on going into self-help. The only thing, I may be moving out there for college and the easiest way to pay for a place to live is if I move in with him. Are girlfriends allowed to live with their boyfriend if he is in self-help?.
> 
> I talked to a former military guy I work with and he said no, you have to be married. But I also heard you had to be married to go into self-help anyways, but the military is letting him go in without having to be married, would they let me live with him, or is it even possible.?
> 
> Thanks.



Excuse my ignorance but WTF is "self-help"?


----------



## xAthleticBabex (2 Sep 2006)

http://www.pspottawa.forces.gc.ca/shh/intro_e.asp

Living on the Base. That website should pretty much clear it up.


----------



## kratz (2 Sep 2006)

Sounds like the new name for PMQ.


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance but WTF is "self-help"?


Glad you asked, because I was in the dark as well.


----------



## xAthleticBabex (2 Sep 2006)

I'm new to the military type life so i'm still trying to learn all the meanings for everything but I do believe it is the PMQ


----------



## paracowboy (2 Sep 2006)

well, from the website: 





> Priority for housing is:
> Military Families and includes Single members with dependants
> Single members are placed on a separate waiting list and are offered housing when all the family housing requirements have been met.


 I'd say your best bet is to have your boyfriend use the contact info on the site and find out from the horse's mouth. All you're going to get here is speculation and second-hand info.

"Self-Help". Jeeze. We are getting more pathetic all the time. Now we have to find new names for Housing. How much did it cost to change all that paperwork around?  : How many bullets would that have bought?


----------



## kincanucks (3 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> well, from the website:  I'd say your best bet is to have your boyfriend use the contact info on the site and find out from the horse's mouth. All you're going to get here is speculation and second-hand info.
> 
> "Self-Help". Jeeze. We are getting more pathetic all the time. Now we have to find new names for Housing. How much did it cost to change all that paperwork around?  : How many bullets would that have bought?


Now I need self-help.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Sep 2006)

I thought it involved the 12 steps, standing up saying who you are, and why you were there...

dileas

tess


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> "Self-Help". Jeeze. We are getting more pathetic all the time. Now we have to find new names for Housing. How much did it cost to change all that paperwork around?  : How many bullets would that have bought?



Amen brother.  We are in the business of producing, deploying, and employing combat power in the interest of and as directed by the nation, not being the world's worst (okay, second worst after the Vatican) slum landlord....

Dave


----------



## TCBF (3 Sep 2006)

"I thought it involved the 12 steps, standing up saying who you are, and why you were there...

dileas

tess"

- Sometimes it can be retail therapy.  Today, for example, I bought a case of Remington Gun Club Light Target Loads in 12 GA 2 3/4 inch Number 8 Shot.

- I feel much better already.


----------



## shadow (3 Sep 2006)

Answers:

Self-Help is housing in Ottawa available for Pte - MCpl.  It is housing at a reduced rate so that the lower ranks can afford to live in such an expensive city.
It seems like a great deal, but there are hassles associated with living in Self-Help Housing.  The organization that manages these houses work at an arms length from CFSU(O) and get away with a lot more than CFHA does.

In the rental agreement paperwork, it says that you have to be married to move into SHHO, but that single people can move in if there are units available (basically after APS).  However, people have girlfriends living in with them all over the base.  I think the major problem would be if your boyfriend signs the rental agreement stating that if another single member requests Self-Help and there are no houses available, they can move them into his house (since he's single and there are 3 bedrooms).  When I moved in 2003 they made me sign that I would allow another military member to move in with me, but it never happened.

I suggest that your boyfriend ask some of his co-workers who also live in Self-Help and see what advice they can offer.  I was threatened with eviction when I moved my brother in to my unit because "next of kin is husband, wife, common-law or boyfriend".  I fought that one and won (he was my dependant at the time - got laid off and I was helping him out).  So maybe they'll let you stay.

Hope this helps.  
Shadow


----------



## scoutfinch (3 Sep 2006)

Self helps sounds like what was once called LDH ( Low Development Housing) located in the Keele and Sheppard area at CFB Toronto.  We also defined LDH as Large Dog Houses given the quality and size of the housing.


----------

